# Moebius at SDCC



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

good link of Frank's table:
Galleries | Figures.com


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

It all looks great. I wish them the very best and that they can continue in their endeavors for many more years!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

It ain't cheap to booth at SDCC. I'm glad it works for them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Damn, the Franklin is one ugly starship.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

What ship is No 28 from?? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

irishtrek said:


> What ship is No 28 from?? I don't recognize it.


It's the Batwing from one of the recent DC movies, I think Batman V. Superman. Looks to be a pre-built kit SDCC special release nerd trophy scalper bait.


----------



## joker36635 (Dec 26, 2010)

I wonder if they will make a 1/8th plastic Bane?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Damn, the Franklin is one ugly starship.


The saucer looks like a pizza with one slice missing.

But the Discovery from 2001 looks awesome! :woohoo:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Damn, the Franklin is one ugly starship.


It's a little "busy" with all of that surface detail, but I like it far more than I ever liked the 2009 version of the Enterprise. Or the NCC-1701-D, for that matter. But then, I like the design of the NX-01 Enterprise, so what do I know?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Must admit I think it's ugly too. Like an ugly NX01.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

The nacelles could be useful... Not sure about the rest of that would-be Loknar...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

On YouTube, Interstellar Modeler did an interview with Frank at the show: 




Some of the more interesting info: the Discovery shown is a test shot of the actual parts included in the kit. The Star Trek Kelvin is currently being developed. Frank's deciding which JJprise to do, wants it to be better then what's available (Revell?). More Galactica is planned, Cylon Basestar and a couple of other kits. Best selling _sci-fi_ kit: BSG (2004) Colonial Viper Mk II. Best selling Moebius kit: Ford 1971 Ford Ranger pickup.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Is that Creature from the Black Lagoon kit really 1/8th, like it says? It looks 1/6 to me (compare to the 1/8 Grim Reaper kit next to it and the 1/6 LIS Robot).


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That's all cool news - I was hoping for more Batman (Bale or Affleck) related stuff, but that's probably just me. More 2001 would be great, though.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spock62 said:


> On YouTube, Interstellar Modeler did an interview with Frank at the show: Interview with Moebius Models' Frank Winspur - YouTube
> 
> Some of the more interesting info: the Discovery shown is a test shot of the actual parts included in the kit. The Star Trek Kelvin is currently being developed. Frank's deciding which JJprise to do, wants it to be better then what's available (Revell?). More Galactica is planned, Cylon Basestar and a couple of other kits. Best selling _sci-fi_ kit: BSG (2004) Colonial Viper Mk II. Best selling Moebius kit: Ford 1971 Ford Ranger pickup.




Is that an original series Base Star?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> spock62 said:
> 
> 
> > On YouTube, Interstellar Modeler did an interview with Frank at the show: Interview with Moebius Models' Frank Winspur - YouTube
> ...


After saying they would revisit BSG, Frank mentioned that people had been asking for the NUBSG Cylon Basestar and that there's a couple of BSG kits being considered.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I worked on a book about the art design of the Abrams movies this year--the engines of the Franklin were originally slung downward and it was going to be found in a desert. When they changed it to finding it on top of a mountain they flipped the engine layout to make the slide off the mountain work better. I think I may try to build my Franklin with the downward-slung engines.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

JeffBond said:


> I worked on a book about the art design of the Abrams movies this year--the engines of the Franklin were originally slung downward and it was going to be found in a desert. When they changed it to finding it on top of a mountain they flipped the engine layout to make the slide off the mountain work better. I think I may try to build my Franklin with the downward-slung engines.


I suspect having the engines underneath would improve the entire look of the Franklin. But I can see the point, doing that would have made the slide thing just not work (I mean, what's the point if you end up ripping the warp engines off, right?), so visually, yeah, OK. 

ah, wait. I never saw the movie. Please, someone tell me the slide down was just something that happened and not the key way to get the ship to 'takeoff speed' because I may just have to hit my head on the desk many times if that's why they did it.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

"pop the clutch!!!!!"


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Was that the latest Star Trek movie? I remember little of it other than it was the one I liked the most of the new set of movies.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Bruce Bishop said:


> Was that the latest Star Trek movie? I remember little of it other than it was the one I liked the most of the new set of movies.


yes it is


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> I suspect having the engines underneath would improve the entire look of the Franklin...


Maybe it's just the angle, but I don't think this:










Looks better than this:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Engines above are much better.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Scientific proof!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Steve H said:


> I suspect having the engines underneath would improve the entire look of the Franklin. But I can see the point, doing that would have made the slide thing just not work (I mean, what's the point if you end up ripping the warp engines off, right?), so visually, yeah, OK.
> 
> ah, wait. I never saw the movie. Please, someone tell me the slide down was just something that happened and not the key way to get the ship to 'takeoff speed' because I may just have to hit my head on the desk many times if that's why they did it.


I am afraid you will have to hit your head.... A towel on your desk might protect the wood...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Lieutenant Geordi La Forge: You'll have warp drive, Captain, though it may not be what you expected.
Commander William T. Riker: I think that deserves some kind of explanation.
Lieutenant Geordi La Forge: We'll have warp 1 for about...
Wesley Crusher: Just under two seconds.
Commander William T. Riker: That's not long enough for an escape, but used as a surprise, it may give us a strategic advantage.
Lieutenant Geordi La Forge: Sir, all of this is theoretical.
Commander William T. Riker: And if your theory fails to pay off?
Lieutenant Geordi La Forge: Have you ever driven a Grenthemen water hopper?
Commander William T. Riker: Sure.
Lieutenant Geordi La Forge: Ever popped the clutch?
Commander William T. Riker: You're saying we're gonna stall the Hathaway?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

charonjr said:


> I am afraid you will have to hit your head.... A towel on your desk might protect the wood...


He didn't watch the movie anyway so it shouldn't really matter what they did with the ship.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> He didn't watch the movie anyway so it shouldn't really matter what they did with the ship.


Well of course you're right, my angst resides in the idea that people thought it made perfect sense...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Buc said:


> good link of Frank's table:
> Galleries | Figures.com


Hi,
In cell# 33, the "Discovery", looks about... 3' long-ish(??)
and (Same Cell# 33) is that about a; 1/32 scale of the "Flying Sub", & actually made of bare "METAL" (??!) 

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The flying sub parts you see are for a fully assembled die cast metal model, with lights, that will be released.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> The flying sub parts you see are for a fully assembled die cast metal model, with lights, that will be released.


Same as what Moebius did with the Jupiter 2 earlier


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

John P said:


> The flying sub parts you see are for a fully assembled die cast metal model, with lights, that will be released.


GREAT!!
& TY, for the Info 2... 

Need to start saving for it NOW!! :grin2:

Any "Idea" of a "Ballpark" Price Guess ???

TY!!!

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## FoxTrot1 (Sep 28, 2016)

You guys are wonderful, thank you for the thread, info and pictures. God Bless Moebius! Fox


----------

